# Service certificate without Job duties – URGENT HELP !!



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Hi
I got 120 days letter from CHC-London , i am going to send all my documents next week. I have worked in 5 companies in my last 8 years . In that I have collected Offer letter , service certificate for all the companies ( current job can be managed by giving self explanatory letter as advised by CHC-WEBSITE ) . 

What I want to know is , out of 4 companies 2 companies service certificate does not state my job duties in their service certificates , but they mentioned about employment period , Designation . Is it really mandatory to have job duties explained in service certificate , is there any way to manage this problem ?? 

Can i give self affidavit to explain about job duties . Statutory declaration will be too much complicated since i am living in gulf at the moment 
Senior members please help me !!


----------



## syed2012 (Jun 12, 2010)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> I got 120 days letter from CHC-London , i am going to send all my documents next week. I have worked in 5 companies in my last 8 years . In that I have collected Offer letter , service certificate for all the companies ( current job can be managed by giving self explanatory letter as advised by CHC-WEBSITE ) .
> 
> What I want to know is , out of 4 companies 2 companies service certificate does not state my job duties in their service certificates , but they mentioned about employment period , Designation . Is it really mandatory to have job duties explained in service certificate , is there any way to manage this problem ??
> ...


It would be better if your employer gives you a certificate regarding your job descriptions which may include job duties...affidavit from your site will get no charm.


----------

